# #19 - Furtwangler conducting BPO - Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

A performance of Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony.

I won't be providing an intellectual review wherein I break down every movement and analyse the reviews. Keeping things brief here:

1. The tempi choices are wonderful and very much agreeable. Not as grand as Bernstein's DG retake.

2. The intensity {The God of Power and Passion, after all} is thrilling here, even if the poor sound does reduce the effect a bit.

3. Playing is superlative as is always the case. I thinking even writing about is redundant considering BPO = excellence.

4. There are certain issue with the tape - at certain points there is external noises. Not often but it is there.

5. The Third Movement does not become boring with its endless repeat of the central theme as is the case with a lot of recordings from the newer lot. Herr Furtwangler manages to keep it fresh.

6. Buy remastered version from any of Herr Furtwangler's [HF] various societies. They're dedicated at their tasks and put maximum efforts in making sure HF's legacy is preserved in better sound.

7. Do better exists? Yes. Among other's: Karajan's last recording of the work in the 1980 on DG and Bernstein's DG Tchaikovsky 6.

8. Should you buy this then? Yes. If only from a historical interest point of view.
RECOMMENDED​


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome post... I look forward to checking this out soon then.


----------

